# Luck Rings Tiny Dankung



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I recently received one of those Luck Ring tiny Dankung slingshots ... I am quite partial to little slingshots. However, I found the thing to be so small and slippery that it was hard for me to hold. I thought about wrapping it with tape or parachord. But from another project, I had some of that rubbery stuff for coating tool handles, so I decided to use that instead. It worked quite well and greatly added to the shootability of the little thing.










The tubes supplied are wayyyy too short, so I will be replacing them.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Northern did a video on his and he is very good with it but I dont know if he used the short tubes that came with it. I like longer tubes rather than the short ones thy send attached. I dont see the point in so short. But that shooter you have is a Fine Baby and Im certain it will Bang with the best of them.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Charles, do you have a picture? I'm not partial to really small slingshots, but I do like the Dankungs.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Charles, do you have a picture? I'm not partial to really small slingshots, but I do like the Dankungs.


I posted a photo in my original message. If you are not seeing it, just send me a pm with your email address, and I will email it to you.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have also posted a few videos of the luck rings slingshot. It is incredibly fun to shoot.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I found the luck rings way small for my hands so I wrapped it with some 1745 tube now I can hang on to it. I to got rid of the short bands and put the 2040's on there it seems to fit better for me. Fun to shoot.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> I found the luck rings way small for my hands so I wrapped it with some 1745 tube now I can hang on to it. I to got rid of the short bands and put the 2040's on there it seems to fit better for me. Fun to shoot.


Is that a pool! Can I come swimming!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> I found the luck rings way small for my hands so I wrapped it with some 1745 tube now I can hang on to it. I to got rid of the short bands and put the 2040's on there it seems to fit better for me. Fun to shoot.


Looks good! And if you ever need some extra parachord out in the bush, there it is all neatly wrapped around your Luck Rings.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

With mine wrapped I can no longer get my pinky in the hole ..... im fat.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

OK guys old topic dragged up how did you wrap these luck rings I have one on order.. The only topics found by the search are these ...


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

luxor5 said:


> OK guys old topic dragged up how did you wrap these luck rings I have one on order.. The only topics found by the search are these ...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I love my LR but don't shoot it much because it hurts my ring finger. I've tried to grip around the hole rather than in it (uuhhh...what?) but it's not the same.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*Jake and Ryan each sent me a Luck Ring so one is set of for single tube and the other for flat bands and I left them unwraped and they are excellent small shooters. The pinky hole I do not use because I choke up all the way up on the forks so it is as close as you can get to no fork shooting.*
*I love my Luck Rings.*


----------

